# Quantum Radical Old School



## Tobiasxdxdi (4. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich wollte fragen ob ihr erfahrungen mit der Quantum Radical Old School habt?
Die passende rolle will ich mir auch dazu kaufen die Radical Big pit scs habt ihr damit erfahrungen?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*



Tobiasxdxdi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich wollte fragen ob ihr erfahrungen mit der Quantum Radical Old School habt?
> Die passende rolle will ich mir auch dazu kaufen die Radical Big pit scs habt ihr damit erfahrungen?



Die Rute ist ein feiner Stock mit betont durchgängig arbeitendem Blank und kräftigem Rückgrad, die Rolle kannst du vergessen.
Für das Geld der Quantum Rolle gibt es eine Shimano Big Baitrunner LC, die über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist, statt der häßlichen Quantumrolle, die optisch schon die Verwandschaft zu Kogha Tecna und Kogha XS Big Pit von Askari kaum leugnen kann.


----------



## Tobiasxdxdi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*

Was ist denn an der Big Pit so schlecht?
Und soweit ich weis kostet die shimano big baitrunner lc um die 140 euro


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*



Tobiasxdxdi schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Big Pit so schlecht?
> Und soweit ich weis kostet die shimano big baitrunner lc um die 140 euro



Das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis, die Standfestigkeit des Getriebes und der Freilauf(gibt gerne den Geist auf bzw. will sich nicht einlegen lassen oder springt einfach raus) sind die Problemchen bei der Rolle.
Die Shimanski bekommst mittlerweile immer wieder auch für 120 Euro im Angebot und es gibt weitere tolle Rollen für weniger Geld oder welche mit mehr Quali fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## Frerk (5. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*

Was @Sensitivfischer für Probleme mit der Big Pit hatte, erschließt sich mir nicht (ggf. sollte er Kontakt mit unserem Service aufnehmen). Wir können aus dem Service heraus jedenfalls keine nennenswerte Probleme erkennen, und immerhin ist die Rolle so gut, dass Stefan Seuß seinerzeit seinen ersten 100kg+ Wels (davon hat er mittlerweile ja mehrere!) mit eben der Big Pit bezwang. Besonders bemerkenswert sind die Probleme von @Sensitivfischer mit dem Freilauf: die Big Pit hat nämlich keinen! Aussehen ist Geschmacksache, aber das darf jeder für sich entscheiden.

Ich habe nur ein anderes Problem, @Tobiasxdxdi: wenn man eine Old School kauft, dann tut man das doch nicht für Extremdistanzen, oder? Wozu dann so ein Schlachtschiff darunter schrauben wie die Big Pit? Ich freue mich schon im Sommer auf die Karpfenansitze mit der Old School, habe dann aber eine Radikal Heat in der Größe #50 darunter hängen - passt viel harmonischer zueinander. Herrlich, diese Karpfendrills an der durchgehenden Aktion...


----------



## cyberpeter (5. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*



Frerk schrieb:


> Besonders bemerkenswert sind die Probleme von @Sensitivfischer mit dem Freilauf: die Big Pit hat nämlich keinen! Aussehen ist Geschmacksache, aber das darf jeder für sich entscheiden.



Ich vermute mal das er die BR gemeint hat - die Rolle unscheidet sich, wenn man die Beschreibung ließt, bis auf den Freilauf ja nicht wirklich grundlegend oder ... ? Auch bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob der TE wirklich die "freilauflose" Version gemeint hat. 

Bei uns am Wasser verwenden auch einige die SCS 1070 und da gab es ehrlich gesagt auch einige Klagen bzgl. des Freilauf und auch die Bremse wurde nicht so gelobt. Ob man von diesen einzelen Aussagen auf die Qualität des Produkts schließen kann ist eine andere Frage. Ich hatte mich mit den betreffenden Leuten unterhalten weil ich einen Ersatz für meine Tica Abyss gesucht hatte und halt mal was anderes als Shimano oder Daiwa kaufen wollte. Mein Eindruck von den Rollen war, das sie augenscheinlich einen stabilen Eindruck machen aber der Lauf nicht mit Shimanos oder Daiwas aus dieser Preisklasse mithalten kann. Ansonsten habe ich selber mit der Rolle keine Erfahrung.



Frerk schrieb:


> wenn man eine Old School kauft, dann tut man das doch nicht für Extremdistanzen, oder? Wozu dann so ein Schlachtschiff darunter schrauben wie die Big Pit?



Das sehe ich genauso


----------



## Tobiasxdxdi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*

Ja ich meinte das Freilaufmodell  
Am besten kaufe ich mir einfach eine Shimano


----------



## Domi-2 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*

Moin Juns.

Also ich hab auch die Old School und finde diese auch echt klasse. Habe nichts einzuwenden. Dazu fische ich die BR 1060 von Radical und habe dort auch nichts gegen auszusetzen (kein rucken und zucken weder an der Bremse noch Freilauf). Die Kombo fische ich schon seit ca. 2 Jahren und sind noch immer gut in schuß.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das er die BR gemeint hat - die Rolle unscheidet sich...



Richtig, ich meinte die Quantum Radical BR und mit der sowie jeder auch nur baulich ähnlichen Rolle, würde ich niemandem empfehlen auf Waller der 100kg+ Marke zu angeln.
Wer da mit 'ner Rolle spielt, die nicht in der Liga von Fin Nor Offshore oder Penn Spinfisher heißt, der ist mutig oder einfach nur dumm.
Wie das bei der Quantum Radical Big Pit aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Bei den Wallerjungs in den einschlägigen Foren, kursiert sie jedenfalls auch nicht unter den ersten Drei, der meist empfohlenen Rollen, obwohl sie durchaus robust wirkt und für die Karpfenangelei sicher 'ne feine Rolle ist.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*



Tobiasxdxdi schrieb:


> Ja ich meinte das Freilaufmodell
> Am besten kaufe ich mir einfach eine Shimano



Wenn Du eine Rolle ohne Freilauf suchen würdest dann würde ich da auch sofort zustimmen bzw. würden mir noch einige andere Rollen einfallen.

Bei "BigPit" Freilaufrollen ist das leider nicht ganz so einfach.

Die alte Big Baitrunner LC ist zwar eine wirklich stabile Rolle aber technisch schon etwas angestaubt und die Schnurverlegung ist besonders bei geflochtenen Schnüren zwar brauchbar aber nicht gut. Dazu muß man die Ersatzspule extra kaufen. Mit Ersatzspule kommt man selbst bei Abkaufspreisen auch nicht unter 160€ weg.

Die neue Big Baitrunner LC ist vermutlich eine stabile Rolle (Langzeittests gibt es ja noch nicht) und hat eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung ist aber mit knapp 189 € (Large) und 169 € (Medium) doch recht teuer und hat auch keine Ersatzspule dabei.

Deshalb kann ich schon verstehen, weshalb man sich, wenn man eine "BigPit" Freilaufrolle sucht nicht sofort zu Shimano greift.

Gruß Peter


----------



## NickAdams (6. März 2012)

*AW: Quantum Radical Old School*

Ich fische zwei Old School schon seit drei Jahren und muss sagen, dass sie inzwischen meine Lieblingsruten geworden sind. Sie kommen bei mir vor allem auf kurze Distanzen zum Einsatz und immer dann, wenn man dem Fisch nicht viel Schnurabzug zugestehen will oder kann, z.B. beim Fischen vor Seerosenfeldern. Die Aktion ist super und mit diesen Ruten machen auch kleinere Karpfen von weniger als 20 Pfund einen großen Spaß. Kombiniert habe ich die Ruten mit den alten Heat BCS 650, die es in dieser Form leider nicht mehr gibt. 
Zum Ansitz auf Schleien, Döbel, Forellen etc. ist übrigens die Old School Ultra Light unschlagbar. Auch die ist immer mit im Futteral.

So long,

Nick


----------

